# Design a small VB.net program with animation



## er_esthee (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi I am a newbie to programming. I wanna create a small VB.NET program that illustrate how sorting, searching algorithm works. I would like to include some animation like using graph bars to represent a set of numbers and sort the graph bar. anyone can recommend me what kind of software i can use instead of using visual studio classes? should i use something like DirectX?


----------

